# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  UPVC windows vs Aluminium

## DaleBlack

Hi  what do people think about UPVC, in casement sizes they're very affordable and you get double glazing vs single glazed aluminium. Turn around times are 2 weeks vs 4-6.  I only want them in white, but just not sure if they still look too cheap when installed in the wall compared to a white aluminum frame. Otherwise theyre apparently as durable or better than metal and don't colour fade now. Any opinions?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Otherwise theyre apparently as durable or better than metal and don't colour fade now.

  I find that hard to believe but are always open to be proven wrong. I'd say it could turn off a potential buyer.

----------


## OBBob

Environmental considerations ... probably not great in that respect.  They seem very popular in Europe but as above, not sure how much Australian trialling they've actually had.

----------


## DaleBlack

> I find that hard to believe but are always open to be proven wrong. I'd say it could turn off a potential buyer.

   Hi Bob what do you mean? what would turn off a buyer the potential for fade?  I just got this further info from the supplier, 10 year full replacement against warping and colour fading. But how does that compare to aluminium? not sure

----------


## phild01

I guess you could say aluminium will last almost forever if not coastal.  Any warranty means nothing to me.  Ten years would be a poor lifetime and who can really warranty longer than that anyway. And know they are still the same company or even exist then.
I reckon the plastic windows would be good by now but unproven in our country.

----------


## DaleBlack

I certainly wouldn't do Bifold doors in UPVC but maybe the windows

----------


## aaronjthompson

UPVC will be fine - the Germans have been using it for donkeys (and please don't remind me hat our sun is stronger) - in spite of us knowing better than the rest of the world. One day we might even join the modern era in building technology...until then we know best even when we don't!

----------


## phild01

> UPVC will be fine - the Germans have been using it for donkeys (and please don't remind me hat our sun is stronger) - in spite of us knowing better than the rest of the world. One day we might even join the modern era in building technology...until then we know best even when we don't!

  You seem to enjoy degrading Australian construction methods.  Somehow you need to weigh the pros and cons of our market compared to that of Germany etc.   I too would like to have some of the materials available over in those parts of the world but here we depend on small independent trades and a small market for anything new.

----------


## Random Username

Never underestimate the power of the Australian sun.  I have not yet seen plastic that's been 'nearly as good as new' after 10-20 years solar exposure.

----------


## shauck

> You seem to enjoy degrading Australian construction methods.  Somehow you need to weigh the pros and cons of our market compared to that of Germany etc.   I too would like to have some of the materials available over in those parts of the world but here we depend on small independent trades and a small market for anything new.

  Personally, I'm finding it a little wearying and I'm first generation Australian with all German background going back as far as. We all know there are fantastic countries doing fantastic things.  
New subject please.

----------

